# Horseball???



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

New interesting sport I just stumbled upon...


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

What on earth? Those are some fantastic riders and VERY tolerant horses. The horses were runnig into eachother, being thrown off balance, insane.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Lol some kids used to play this at my old barn. Except they would walk trot.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> What on earth? Those are some fantastic riders and VERY tolerant horses. The horses were runnig into eachother, being thrown off balance, insane.


I know right! At times I will see a horse with no rider and think someone fell off then they will pop right back up! 
I seem to have a hard time following the ball sometimes, everything is happening all at once!
So hectic yet so organized!
So cool how they twist and turn and all that and still manage to stay on! Those girths must be hella tight!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Try this with an inflated balloon tied around your waist and positioned mid back. You have to guard your own balloon yet pop someone else's balloon. Last one with a balloon is the winner. I shall caution those who might try this, the odd horse turns into a bronc when that balloon is popped over his back.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

888vegas888 said:


> I know right! At times I will see a horse with no rider and think someone fell off then they will pop right back up!
> I seem to have a hard time following the ball sometimes, everything is happening all at once!
> So hectic yet so organized!
> So cool how they twist and turn and all that and still manage to stay on! Those girths must be hella tight!!


Actually, their feet are actually tied underneath the horses belly - I was wondering the same thing, and they mention how it's done on purpose to enable them to grab the ball from the ground. 

That would scare the CRAP out of me. What happens if your horse falls on you?! :?


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Actually, their feet are actually tied underneath the horses belly - I was wondering the same thing, and they mention how it's done on purpose to enable them to grab the ball from the ground.


Feet? I thought it was the stirrups that were tied so the feet wouldn't always slip out of them?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

ROFLMFAO, srsly, don't post on forums when you're doped on painkillers. Cause y'know, tying the stirrups would make sense and all. Oy vei!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I've heard of this, but I've never seen such a good video about it. hah! my horse would never do that, and I would kill myself if I tried! =P


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> ROFLMFAO, srsly, don't post on forums when you're doped on painkillers. Cause y'know, tying the stirrups would make sense and all. Oy vei!


Haha!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, that looks crazy!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Really fun to watch but I couldn't help feeling the "ouch" that the horses were feeling in their mouths as the bit was being hauled this way and that . You could see the horses gaping their mouths. Wonder how they feel about that.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I bet the horses love that game


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing about the girths!! I mean there is only so much you can tighten up a girth, and by lord, I think theyve done it! So wait, the stirrups are tied to what/ I'm confused on that. Wait, no i get it, to give them leverage to reach down and back up?! No thanks. Cooper would be so lost trying to figure out what all the commotion was, and me... i cant ride a third as well as them. I would have been on the ground and stomped.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> I was thinking the same thing about the girths!! I mean there is only so much you can tighten up a girth, and by lord, I think theyve done it! So wait, the stirrups are tied to what/ I'm confused on that. Wait, no i get it, to give them leverage to reach down and back up?! No thanks. Cooper would be so lost trying to figure out what all the commotion was, and me... i cant ride a third as well as them. I would have been on the ground and stomped.


:lol: the stirrups are tied to the girth. I actually saw once the entire saddle slid to the side was centered on the horse's ribs!


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Interesting... I think this derives from some sort of asian or middle east type game. I remember reading about it awhile back. If I remember right the origional "ball" was a head. 
As for these guys, looks fun and I like seeing all those horses in nice simple snaffles responding so well.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

It's actually a mix of rugby and horseback riding.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I really enjoyed watching that! it looks really fun!! though i must say i would be horrible at it! one time i played a game were we all had to stick "flags" (handkerchief) in our pockets, but have them so they were hanging out and we all had to try and grab another persons flag. last person with a flag wins. i lost... first... beaten by two 11 year olds..i'm 20 lol


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

AngieLee, I love that game, I'm also 20 and no good at it so don't feel bad:lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Kinda looks like polo ponies, how they move & react.


----------

